# Thanks for the advice



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am new to the site. Thank you for all of your input. I have found it helpful. Recently, I have found that many of you out there contribute significantly to the sight. Sometimes people offer different opinions and that is a good thing. 
Surely my opinions may be different than others and I hope if someone thinks what I am saying is incorrect or based on erroneous assumptions I would expect to be called out on it. I have notice that some people seem to be more interested in presenting their own take/experience in a particular area than providing actual assistance. I think sometimes it is helpful other times it is not. There are instances where people are offering opinions that demonstrate that they either have not truly given the subject though and perhaps want to argue for the sake of arguing or they demonstrate that they have not taken the time to actually read the post. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Experiences and opinions can vary wildly. 

Often times people will respond to a topic that they have experienced, and their response may reflect more anger and pain, than helpful contribution.


Cardinal rule, if a post is grossly off-topic, inappropriate, or offensive, you can report it by clicking on the the little red caution icon (red triangle) beneath the poster's username.

The forum moderators will take the appropriate action.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks I hear you there are alot of people that seem to be biased in their responses. 

Some of the compaints are not quite off-topic or offenive as they are just seemingly comming from someone who is from outer space or has limited grip on the reality of human nature. 

Overall though there are many helpful contributors. Thanks again your commnets are helful.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> Thanks I hear you there are alot of people that seem to be biased in their responses.
> 
> Some of the compaints are not quite off-topic or offenive as they are just seemingly comming from someone who is from outer space or has limited grip on the reality of human nature.


As if anyone could even agree what constitutes human nature! Just because a position sounds out in left field does not mean it is wrong. Geography, upbringing... a zillion factors can contribute to the formation of a point of view. It is so interesting to consider these differences



> Overall though there are many helpful contributors. Thanks again your commnets are helful.


I don't think the goal is ALWAYS offering advice. Sometimes the examination and discussion of topics, thinking about others' PoV is the point. 

Cheers.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

ON point number one with all due respect some posts seem silly. 

One member recently for example made the comment 
"no women is afraid of letting go"....

If I recall you called this peron out as being a Load. Candily i applauded you on your reaction. Not to single anyone out I cannot imagine anyone really believing that. 

If someone comes out and makes statements that seem to be missguided or out of context they should be corrected at you did. 

Again many thanks to contributors of the site.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> ON point number one with all due respect some posts seem silly.


Of course. To you.



> One member recently for example made the comment
> "no women is afraid of letting go"....
> 
> If I recall you called this peron out as being a Load. Candily i applauded you on your reaction. Not to single anyone out I cannot imagine anyone really believing that.


Me neither. But she does!


Different strokes.


----------

